# John Gerstner audio gold mine



## RamistThomist (Sep 29, 2013)

I found this collection of John Gerstner sermons which should be edifying to the brethren.


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 29, 2013)

Woohoo


----------



## Quickened (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks for this


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 29, 2013)

Also:
Name Index - John Gerstner | The Gospel Coalition


----------



## Mushroom (Sep 29, 2013)

We listened to one tonight, and it was excellent. Thank you, Jacob.


----------



## Webservant (Sep 30, 2013)

I am the webmaster at Aisquith (the church that the OP linked to) as many of you know. We occasionally find more from Gerstner. When we do I will let you know.


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 30, 2013)

His lectures on the theology of Jonathan Edwards were superb!


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 30, 2013)

Webservant said:


> I am the webmaster at Aisquith (the church that the OP linked to) as many of you know. We occasionally find more from Gerstner. When we do I will let you know.



Thanks. I do a google search of John Gerstner mp3 a few times a year.


----------

